# Martin kam-act question on serial number?



## LUCKY AGAIN (Apr 4, 2011)

I FOUND 1 OF THESE TODAY AND I BOUGHT IT. i'm confused though. several post say there was only 1000 made. 
THE SERIAL # mine says is: A 1066

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN IT, I WOULD SELL IT TO A COLLECTOR. MAKE ME A FAIR OFFER. IT IS IN EXCELLENT SHAPE EXCEPT FOR THE STRING AND A COUPLE SMALL PAINT CHIPS, BUT THATS IT. THE LIMBS LOOK ALMOST NEW. IT HAD HOMEMADE CAMO LIMB COVERS AND CAMO TAPE PROTECTING THE FINISH.


----------



## LUCKY AGAIN (Apr 4, 2011)

*Pics of kam-act*


----------



## LUCKY AGAIN (Apr 4, 2011)

Help, i would like to know more about this guy


----------



## bear-of-grayling (Mar 29, 2008)

You found a beauty there! That is the early 1974 model. It still has the original limbs. That indicates it was hardly if ever used. Most of the first year limbs failed and were replaced with a straighter limb with one bolt, not two. The new riser only had one hole in it on each end. 2 bolt hole risers with one hole being used are using replacement limbs.You might not want to use it. They are very rare in that condition. Martin made 1200 Kam-Act's in 1974 and 1975. These bows dodged the "Allen Patent" for Compounds and Allen threatened Martin to drop the bow or loose the rights for the Compound. It is estimated that less than 100 bows exist with the original limbs. Most of those are in rough condition too. Great find!!! WOW!!!!


----------



## LUCKY AGAIN (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## LUCKY AGAIN (Apr 4, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

This was really a design way ahead of the manufacturing process. Two problems were bow weight. All that magnesium made a heavy bow. Today it would be a CNC and 35 inches instead of 50? (Can't quite remember). Also the multiple wood laminate limbs which kept delaminating would be carbon epoxy. The best features of this bow used different length power cables for the limb to cam to change draw weight. The cam was adjustable for all draw lengths. And was the first compound with a positive drawstop. Best of all, absolutely no bow torque. Easy to set the level only 2 axis to adjust. Its a concept that should be revisited.


----------



## LUCKY AGAIN (Apr 4, 2011)

I had it out looking at it this weekend looking at it. The limbs still look great. I'm hesitant to even try to get a new string on it for fear of the limbs being damaged in the process. I wish i had a good place to display it but i don't.


----------



## Tom1953 (Jan 22, 2009)

I wouldn't shoot it. Those wood laminate limbs really can't take the pressure. Maybe Barnsdale could copy your limbs and provide you with more durable limbs...


----------

